# Selling E-juice



## KobusMTL (26/4/20)

Hi Guys

Know I'm fairly new on here but..... 

I have read a lot thru this forum but not getting answers I'm looking for. Maybe one of the Vendors are willing to talk to me openly about this. 
What is the rules and regulations regarding making and selling E-Juice. 
Since i'm freelance and have lots of time on my hands and because I will only start working on Level 2 again, I need to look at alternatives for income. 
Hope someone can put light on the subject for me. 
I have tried to contact VPASA but no luck yet. 

Kobus


----------



## mstrauss003 (26/4/20)

Hi KobusMTL. I have no DIY experience and won't be able to help you a lot. I have seen this thread that may interest you? Hope it helps a little.


----------



## vicTor (27/4/20)

hi @KobusMTL I'd hate put a damper on your plans but I doubt very much you'll get it off the ground any time soon

- where will you get the inputs (still no clarity on when and if vape shops/suppliers can open)
- vaping was under the spotlight before all this pandemic rubbish and I'm guessing where vaping stands in SA has been put on the back burner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

